# كيف تخترق ايميل واحد صديقك



## lovebjw (14 يونيو 2007)

كيف تخترق ايميل واحد صحابك 
بس يا جماعة انا بس عايز اقولكو ان دا عمل مش اخلاقى 
بس انا هاقولكو عليه بس عشان تهزر مع اصحاب او كدة ماشى 






ياجماعة بجد انا مش جايلى ضمير انى اديكو الطريقة عشان تعرفو بيها ايميلات اصحابكو بس انا هاقولكو الطريقة عشان لو فى حد بيرخم عليك ولا حاجة ولا حد بيسرق الميل بتاعك ودا طبعا حاجة مترضيانيش 



فى الاول ابعت رسالة لصديقك تساله فيها على حاجة تجبرها ان هو يبعتلك رسالة يرد عليك فيها 
اى كان السوال يعنى بس هو لازم يبعتلك رسالة يرد عليك فيها 

وبعد كدة لم هو يبعتلك رسالة اعملها ريبلى واكتب فيه habraka dabrak

طبعا كلام غريبة لكن ليها تاثير السحر 

المهم بعد كدة 
تاخد اتنين اصحابك يكون جسمهم جامد 
وعصاية كبيرة 
وتروح على بيت صحابك اللى خانقك وتخلى اصحابك الاتنين يمكسو وانت هات يا ضرب عليه بالعصاية وقوله هات الباسورد بتاع الميل 
وطبعا هو بعد شوية هيدهالك 
وبعد مايديه جربه وبعد كدة اعمل اللى انت عايزه 
اى خدمة يا جماعة 
بس فعلا محدش يقول لحد على الطريقة دى عشان لسه ماتعرفتش ودا سر بينى وبينكو 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## LOLA012 (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تخترق ايميل واحد ص*

ههههههههههه
اخص عليك يا باسم بتحرضنا على الفشل 
لا لا مكنش العشم فيك ربنا يسمحك بقى 
ان الله غفور يحب الغافرين​


----------



## candy shop (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تخترق ايميل واحد ص*

المهم انت جربتها الاول

ولا هتجرب فينا


ههههههههههههههههههههه

شكراعلى معلوماتك الشريره يا lovebjw​


----------



## lovebjw (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تخترق ايميل واحد ص*




LOLA012 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> اخص عليك يا باسم بتحرضنا على الفشل
> لا لا مكنش العشم فيك ربنا يسمحك بقى
> ان الله غفور يحب الغافرين​



ههههههههههههههههههه
شكر يا لولا باشا على الرد ربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع
ماهو لازم يكون فى كل منتدى حد شرير وحد طيب 
حد يضرب وحد يضرب 
ههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تخترق ايميل واحد ص*




w_candyshop_s قال:


> المهم انت جربتها الاول
> 
> ولا هتجرب فينا
> 
> ...



هههههههههه
لا متخافيش يا كاندى الموضوع مجرب ومتاكد من صحته بنسبة 2 ونص فى المية 
اصل المشكلة لو صاحبك طلع بلطجى اكتر منك هتكون مشكلة كبيرة اوى وغالبا مش هتعرف الباسورد بتاعه 
ومش هتعرف تروح بيتكو اليوم دا 
ومش هتعرف انت اسمك ايه اصلا 

شكر يا كاند على الرد وربنا يبارككى يا باشا ونورتى الموضوع يا كاندى باشا


----------



## kamer14 (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تخترق ايميل واحد ص*

ههههههههههههه طريقه حلوه اوى وحضر نفسك فى اتنين جايين البيت بكره ههههههههههههه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تخترق ايميل واحد ص*

حلوة الفكرة دى انا هاجربها 

أنتظر منى ايميل  habraka dabrak

و الباقى انت عارفة حضر نفسك

ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## lovebjw (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تخترق ايميل واحد ص*




kamer14 قال:


> ههههههههههههه طريقه حلوه اوى وحضر نفسك فى اتنين جايين البيت بكره ههههههههههههه



هههههههه
ينورو البيت واللى عايز اى حاجة انا مستعد من غير ضرب 
ههههههههههه
شكر يا قمر على الرد وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تخترق ايميل واحد ص*




فراشة مسيحية قال:


> حلوة الفكرة دى انا هاجربها
> 
> أنتظر منى ايميل  habraka dabrak
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههه
خلاص وانا هاعمل ريبلى علطول يا فراشة 
والباقى انا هيحصل فى مانا عارف هو دايما كدة اللى بيقترح اقتراح هو اكتر واحد بيحصل فيه 
ههههههههههههه
شكر يا فراشة على الرد وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## crazy_girl (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تخترق ايميل واحد صديقك*

*اللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللله
جميلة اووووووووووووووى حكاية الضرب دى
دى نفسها احلي من سرقة الباص ورد بتاع الايميل
بس الشرارة اللى هاتفط من عينك دى اه عل الناس الطيبة
طيب حضر نفسك للسرقة واعمل لنفسك كذا ايميل علشان الظاهر كدة
والله اعلم ان المنتدى كله جايلك بكرة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lovebjw (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تخترق ايميل واحد صديقك*




crazy_girl قال:


> *اللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللله
> جميلة اووووووووووووووى حكاية الضرب دى
> دى نفسها احلي من سرقة الباص ورد بتاع الايميل
> بس الشرارة اللى هاتفط من عينك دى اه عل الناس الطيبة
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه
المنتدى كله ينور عندنا يعنى 
بس هى الفكرة يا جماعة انى حفاظ السوال السرى كويس وطبعا حفاظ الاجابة فكل محاولاتكو هتبقو بالفشل عشان انا هادخل بعد ما تمشو واغيره 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكر على الرد يا جيرال وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## فارس20099 (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تخترق ايميل واحد صديقك*

الله يطين وشك ياجميل :yahoo:


----------



## فارس20099 (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تخترق ايميل واحد صديقك*

بس انت عاملة ملبسة او محد وايشك فيها يا شرير  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تخترق ايميل واحد صديقك*

*طبعا منتدى ترفيهى*
*والموضوع بتاع باسم*

*يعنى هيكون ايه*
*لازم اتخض*
*لازم يكون دربكا همبكا*
*مش باسم صاحب الموضوووووووع*

*هههههههههههههههه*
*ملشى يابسومه *
*لذيذ جدا موضوعك زيك ياباشا*


----------



## lovebjw (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تخترق ايميل واحد صديقك*




فارس20099 قال:


> الله يطين وشك ياجميل :yahoo:



شكر يا فارس على الرد بس هو الله يطين وشك دى شتيمة ولا ايه عشان اخوك ميعرفش بصراحة 
بس طبعا شكر على الرد وربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## lovebjw (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تخترق ايميل واحد صديقك*




twety قال:


> *طبعا منتدى ترفيهى*
> *والموضوع بتاع باسم*
> 
> *يعنى هيكون ايه*
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه
يا تويتى انتى اللى زى السكر يا قمر 
شكر يا باشا على الرد ولو الموضوع مش عاجبكى احنا نغيره يا تويتى عشان خاطركى يا قمر هو احنا عندنا كام تويتى 
بس اوعى تطبقى الموضوع على ماشى كفاية ان الناس كلها اللى اتلعمته هتيجى تجربه على 
شكرا يا تويتى على الرد وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع يا قمر


----------

